
Visual Website Optimizer new interface + new features + 10,000 accounts - revorad
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/split-testing-software/
======
paraschopra
I will mention some technologies/resources we used in the new interface. Hope
it helps others.

* For generating screenshots, we used the awesome PhantomJS <http://www.phantomjs.org/>

* Color scheme was decided using <http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html> and <http://colorschemedesigner.com/>

* We used fonts from Google Open fonts <http://www.google.com/webfonts>

* Icon set was discovered (and subsequently purchased) via <http://www.iconfinder.com/>

* We used jQuery heavily for AJAX based test creation and reports

* The charts developed using Flot library <http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

Would love to hear feedback on the new interface. We worked hard on this one
:)

~~~
jmitcheson
Thanks for posting the list. A couple of cool things in there that I hadn't
heard of. The design looks great too, by the way.

~~~
paraschopra
Now I think about it there are couple of more technologies we used:

* TinyMCE for WYSIWYG editor: <http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/>

* Redis for heatmap and screenshot queue <http://redis.io/>

* Tipsy for Facebook-like tips <http://onehackoranother.com/projects/jquery/tipsy/>

------
highace
Love it, good job.

Is the voice-over woman on the demo video a bot? Her sentences don't flow well
and sound awkward, why not use a real person?

~~~
paraschopra
Nope, voice-over is not a bot but we outsourced it. Didn't realize she sounds
like a bot. Let me collect some more feedback on this.

~~~
revorad
I have a crazy idea about demo videos which you might want to A/B test against
your current video: get your customers to record videos showing how they
actually use VWO on their sites. At least I always find it a lot more
convincing when I see a video in a normal voice showing me a real use-case
rather than a scripted marketing video.

For example, the Basecamp landing page with real customer interviews and
screenshots of the app looks a lot more appealing to me -
<http://basecamphq.com>

~~~
paraschopra
It's an excellent idea and we do have a video from customer titled "Why I love
Visual Website Optimizer" <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W5fPdpdVAE>

However it is for the old interface.

~~~
revorad
That is a really good video. A lot more engaging.

------
tnorthcutt
Just logged in and saw the lightbox announcing the changes. The first line
says "World's easiest A/B testing tool just became even more easier.". That
should be either "became even more easy" or "became even easier".

Also, what happened to the section that tells me whether the test is finished
or not? There used to be something saying that the results aren't conclusive
yet, and the test needs to run longer. Now... nothing?

~~~
paraschopra
Oops, yes! Good catch. Fixing it.

------
pathik
One of the few profitable, promising Indian startups. Keep rocking.

~~~
retube
Given that 84,000 businesses were registered in India in 2008 [1] I imagine
there's considerably more than "a few" profitable indian startups out there.

1)
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=new+businesses+register...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=new+businesses+registered+in+India)

~~~
dimmuborgir
For the HN crowd, startup means web-startup.

~~~
asfdas
Which is kind of sad.

------
ig1
Out of curiosity what made you decide to switch from vertical navigation to
horizontal navigation ?

I've been trying to decide which would be better for my own app and VWO's was
among the better vertical navigation websites in terms of how "intuitive" it
seemed.

~~~
paraschopra
I agree that it was a tough decision but our users gave feedback that with
vertical navigation they had to do a lot of scrolling and since they compare
performance on conversion goals, it is a lot of back and forth with
navigation. With horizontal navigation, there is no need to do scrolling.

I think we may give an option to switch between vertical or horizontal
navigation. It should be easy feature to build.

------
nestlequ1k
2.2 billion pageviews a month? really?

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, that's right!

